# Spanish Armada gold



## patnor1011 (Feb 14, 2015)

5 years old article but it confirm "Being on the right place in the right time" does pay... 
I am watching very close for big storms and heavy seas, you never know when opportunity presents itself again.

http://www.sligotoday.ie/details.php?id=8446


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 18, 2015)

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/02/18/middleeast/israel-gold-coins-discovery/

This treasure was found last week after a storm...


----------



## rickbb (Feb 19, 2015)

We are having a storm here this week, I'm pretty sure the only thing I'll find when it's over is a higher heating bill.


----------



## Profikiskery (Feb 21, 2015)

I feel your pain.....


----------



## Palladium (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.wncn.com/story/28238589/treasure-hunt-nc-authorities-search-for-4m-in-missing-gold


----------

